# Pherion's WIPs



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I've decided to throw up a full scale WIP thread since I'm getting tired of posting individual threads for each item. I'll keep my Deathwatch separate since they are such a big project, but here's some pics of the stuff I'm working on at the moment:

LoTR Minis - I started with Aragorn, and I wanted to experiment with some darker more "realistic" color schemes. He's kina on the back burner at the moment because of the Deathwatch and Commissions.



















Next we have some commissions I'm working on.

Grey Knight - This guy is the Grand Master of a friends IG army. This is the first GK I've painted, so I think he's come out quite well! Not quite done though, a few more touch-ups and the like.





































Next, another commission. Salamander Assault Terminators and Lava bases for the army. The base I have pictured here is a WIP of the test piece. In all I've got 57 bases on my desk to do for this one.



















You can find more complete WIPs of each of these projects here, and as always comments and criticism are greatly welcomed.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe it is just me but the GK needs shading/highlights in a big way. Also, the gold looks uneven to me but that could just be the pic. When using metallics you need to remember not to use the final colour as the base coat as the model will look flat. You would have been better off to use Boltgun as the base colour, even mixing it with a small amount of black, and working up to Silver from there. Even then, use the silver sparingly and mainly on edges. Food for thought next time.

What you have done on Aragorn however is coming along nicely and that base is sweet.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I actualy used quite a few layers to make the silver. I might try to add an additional highlight, but I'm already at chainmail, so it can't get much brighter:

50/50 Boltgun Metal/Shadow Grey base coat
Thinned Blue Wash
33/33/33 Bolt Gun Metal/Shadow Grey/Chainmail
Chainmail final highlight

Thanks for the complement on Aragorn. I really want to get back to him and finish the rest of the fellowship in that style.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think i've already commented on how much i like your Aragorn.

Any chance we can get some closer shots of those termies? Looks like you're using the chapter house conversion bits and doing some interesting things with the shoulder pads


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Grey knight primarily is completed. I added some brighter highlights to the arcs on the force weapon, and I painted the eyes. I didn't do anything on the little shield, because .... I was scared to screw it up ;; Anyway, a few pics here, you can see the rest of them here!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Pherion, once again lovely work. I cannot criticize because you are better at this than me. This is a suggestion and check with the other painting wizzards first, but could the gk have a wash of badab black on the silver and then re-highlight? Would that work and add some more depth?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Your aragorn looks like my boss 
HaHa great work though
+repalisciousness


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Here's an update on the Salamander Termies commission:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

those are some seriously yellow flames.

they look really cool but not my style of painting they come of a bit.. cartoony? to me 
still worthy of some rep!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

It might be hard to see, but the parts that are solid yellow aren't actually flames. They are the salamander heads. But yes, they are a bit cartoony.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update on the sallies! Few more details and touch-ups to do.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely work pherion. Those sallies are looking magnificent.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheers shaantitus! I completed the Sallies this morning. Heres a pic or two, go here for all of them.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Due to popular demand, I've done a tutorial for painting Lava Bases. Here ya go!

P.S. I just realized that the update to my website has killed the links to most of my pics above. I'll try to get them updated tomorrow.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty! Finally got all these bases done! 44 Small, 6 Large!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok time for some Fantasy!!! 'Bout time right!? This is a unit of Dire Wolves I'm doing for a friend at the local store. They are still in their early stages, only the muscle, bone, and one color of flesh is done at this point. Still have another differnt skin tone, hair, eyes, base, etc to do.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the completed pics of the dire wolves!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Time for a few commissions I've been working on. The first is the old farseer model, which for some reason I had a lot of trouble with. Not sure why....


















And finally, another commission, a squad of rangers! These guys are fantastic models, and I might just have to pick up a squad or two for my army!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update on the ranges! They are just about done.










CC welcome!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Bit of an update for everyone! The rangers are done, but not matte varnished yet.

First up is something for my army! Eldar support weapons. I've got them fully magnetized so they are swapable. That just means that I have to paint up my vibro cannons, and get a hold of two more shadow weavers!









Next up is a commission. Two exarchs, one a striking scorpion, and the other a howling banshee. These will be fun to do, since there's only one of each I should be able to pay a bit more attention to them!









And finally, another commission! The infamous corpse cart! This will just be flat out fun, I mean - Who doesn't want to paint a bunch of bloodied corpses!?









Keep an eye out for updates! I'll probably be plowing through the support weapons this week in anticipation of an upcoming tournament.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update!  Only the support weapons, though the exarchs and corpse cart are primed.










Greens, whites, golds and flesh are done. Still need to do silver, hair, cloth, details and vines.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good on the platforms.

Hope to see a closer pic of them soon.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

We demand closer pics !  , how many armies are you painting? lol there's billions in your thread


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll get you some close pics when I get them done 

As to what's on the desk......

Eldar
Deathwatch
Imperial Guard
Chaos (Knorn)
Tomb Kings
Vampire Counts
Skaven

.... that is a lot


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Looking nice! I love the rangers, and I'm anxiously awaiting more VC. 

And I'm very impressed you can keep that many armies simultaneously. Kudos to you! :victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Most of them aren't mine  I only own the Deathwatch, Eldar and Skaven, the rest are commissions (as are some of the eldar).


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty, I've finished up the D-Cannons, but they are only up to table top quality, so please don't be too harsh  I rushed through them, and really wish I had more time to tweek them to be just right... but such is life!




























And, now finished up pics of the Rangers!





































WIP pics of both of these are on my website Arolkay.com.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Remember those two exarchs I posted a few pages back?























































It really sucks that pictures don't show how the gloss varnish effects the gems. I know I'm going to get three or four comments about putting on a whtie dot!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You can just about see the gloss but tbh I would not have noticed if you had not mentioned it.
It never really works for me (even in person) as the gem reflection moves and the minis painted highlight is static.

That aside, nice army to a high end table top standard. Striking to look upon and I look forward to an army shot.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Alrighty, some commission updates! First up is the Corpse Cart. Its all but completed. There are some small touch-ups, and it needs a clear coat/gloss on guts and gore. Otherwise its finished:





































Next up is the next commisssion project! A batch of dire avengers, some old school, some new. Their heads are being primed seperatly so they can be nice and bright white.



















CC welcome!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I've finished two commissions recently. First off is a squad of Dire Avengers.










Full pics here!

Second is a squad of Grey Knights!










Full images here!

As always, comments welcome!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

20 down, a billion more to go


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Got a Commission squad of Dark Reapers are almost done!










And I've got some fun base coats on some my own Eldar! Lots of jetbikes, and a Falcon/Fire Prism.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Got a squad of Crypt Ghouls done. Hope you like them! 










And wow... I never posted the finished pics of the Dark Reapers! Here ya go:










Edit: Forgot to mention I did a toutorial for my Industrial Bases!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jesus there is some damn fine work in this thread but the thing I can't get over are those lava bases. Those things are fucking SWEET!! I wish I had known about those when I was thinking of how to base my tsons as I went with lava as well. These are much cooler than mine and you really painted them up nicely.


I am going to move this thread to Project Logs as the continuing updates means it belongs there more than in the main section.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Some beautiful work in here, do you get much time to paint your own stuff with all the commission work you do?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Well all those jetbikes, and any Biel-tan eldar you see are mine. There's also a seperate thread over in the modeling and painting called "Deathwatch WIP". That's my pet project that's taking forever... I'm getting maybe a unit a month on that one, but my eldar have been moving faster. It's all good  I just like the painting!


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

I'd noticed the Death Watch on your website, I might toddle over and have a look at them on here too.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Working on some Fire Dragons now!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Fire Dragons are all but done. Just need a clear coat and gloss on gems.










Full pics here!

And a project for my Eldar. Some old style war walkers! I've had the two dirty ones for ever, and just came across the third one on Ebay relatively cheep, and decided to make it a trio of matching walkers.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Got some commission Hawks all but done.... Just noticed I didn't do the eyes.




























Edit: Forgot to mention this:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Pherion said:


> Edit: Forgot to mention this:


Look forward to seeing an Eldar Super Heavy done.

What colours is it going to be in?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Biel Tan! I'm going to be doing a half stencil-half freehand heart/ahnk symbol on the right front fin, and maybe one on the turret on the oposite side. We'll see how that goes. I'm frightened of doing the vines on this bad boy too! That's a lot of surface area to cover!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

You have..... so much stuff.... Wow. Great painting, im truly jealous, especially of those lava bases and you biel tan. +rep!


----------

